# Bike Lubes



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Ok folks just got back into cycling and bought a Cube AIM 
Since I've been away from biking for years what do you guys recommend for chain lube etc?

Cheers

John


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

I use 3-in-1 oil, just put a drop in each roller and let it sink in and wipe the chain dry then, don't see the point in spending more than I need to.


----------



## rag1873 (May 26, 2010)

Im another one for the 3-in-1. Its oil, and it does the job!!


----------



## riggsy (Dec 19, 2005)

I run Purple Extreme all year round as its been the best that I can find, gets used on all of my bikes


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Finish Line wet lube.


----------



## somouk (Jun 14, 2006)

There is quitea bit of technology that goes into lubes for chains and the like these days.

A lot depends on the conditions you're riding in and how much wear and tear you expect.

Wet lube is good for most conditions but will attract dust when its dry, dry lube is fine in the dry as the dust won't stick but it also won't cope well with the water.

Personally, because of where I ride and the bike being cleaned regular I use a dry lube just to stop most of the gunk sticking to the chain and mech.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

I never have a problem with dust sticking to my chain, the key is getting the oil in the rollers then drying the outside of the chain, very little wear occurs on the external surfaces of a chain compared to the internal rollers. I have chains last me about a year using this method they usually snap before the wear on the outside causes shifting problems anyway.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

3 in one isn't heavy enough for bike chains used off road and washes off too easily

first things first your chain should be kept as clean as possible as no matter what lube you use grit and dirt will lead to premature wear

look at the Park tools cyclone to make life easy

http://www.ukbikestore.co.uk/wl.aspx?3&req=0-QKCM5

i use surfex as a degreaser

and a gear brush to clean the sprockets

http://www.ukbikestore.co.uk/product/111/qkgsc1/park-tool-gear-clean-brush.html

next rinse well with warm water

cover brake discs and use something like gt85 or wd-40 to displace any water if using a wet lube then wipe off residue with a rag

if using a dry lube just dry with a rag then clean again with IPA in the chain tool and allow to evaporate

next apply the lube as per instructions

i have been using Weldtite SMAX dry lube through the summer and it has been very good however has left rust spotting but nothing serious

http://www.leisurelakesbikes.com/product/weldtitesmaxchainwaxwithkrytox.aspx?&id=1147

in winter i switch to Finish line Wet lube

http://www.leisurelakesbikes.com/product/finishlinecrosscountrylube60ml.aspx?&id=1161

every now and then i take it off the bike (one good thing about SRAM powerlinks) and lay it on the drive and pressure wash it after soaking in a jar of degreaser that gets all the muck out then blow dry with an air line


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I use a turquoise liquid chain wax.cant remember what its called though! I dont do alot of riding but it doesnt fling and seems to be alright.
Im not a bike geek though so maybe its ****.


----------



## chrisibiza (Aug 6, 2008)

I've been using squirt lube, it is expensive compared to others but it is excellent.

You can get a free sample and also buy at the following link : http://www.in2dust.co.uk/


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

People that use 3-in-1 and use too much are the only ones that get gunked up running gear, mine never gets covered in crap and still lasts for about 2 weeks without needing re-doing, dont see the point in fancy overpriced lubes.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

robj20 said:


> People that use 3-in-1 and use too much are the only ones that get gunked up running gear, mine never gets covered in crap and still lasts for about 2 weeks without needing re-doing, dont see the point in fancy overpriced lubes.


nothing about the chain getting gunked up rob its too low a viscosity for off road riding or road riding in the wet It has little sticking power. Due to the slow rotation of the chain and bushings the old school mineral oils simply do not work as the low speeds as they do not allow a hydrodynamic wedge of lubricant to form. Modern bike lubes with additives like Teflon/PTFE and complex silicones.. which are viscose enough and leave a harder to displace lubricating layer behind will ultimately lead to longer chain and drive train life.....

when your running a drive train worth a couple of hundred quid it makes sense to spend a bit extra to look after it.... a 4oz bottle of wet lube easily lasts me a year and i have several bikes so it doesn't work out overly expensive :thumb:

if your still trying to save a few quid get a bottle of chain saw chain oil its not perfect but better than 3 in one and other petroleum based lubes and more environmentally friendly

suppose been a detailing site i could use the analogy of using a yard brush and washing up liquid and a 2 bucket wash with a lambs wool mitt both will clean the car but which car will look better in the long run :wave:


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Like i said never had a problem with it staying where i want it, my bike gets used a hell of a lot during the week mainly offroad on Sundays, Tuesdays and Thursdays and commuting to work through the week as well, i clean it properly after each offroad outing. So spending any extra on an oil that will stay put longer than a couple of days is pointless as i clean it off anyway.

What works for one doesnt necassarily work for other though so each to there own.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

as you say each to your own i used to work in a bike shop so was trying to give the OP as much information as possible so they can make up their mind...

nothing wrong with 3 in 1 for gear cables and the like (i'll admit i used to use it along with engine oil and anything else i could lay my hands on in the past but as with everything the more you spend the more it seems fitting to protect your investment) :wave:

and OP have a look at this

http://www.parktool.com/repair/readhowto.asp?id=24

http://www.bikemagic.com/maintenance/clean-your-chain/3203.html


----------

